# Ancient Battle



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi, All,

Came across a recent article about a very ancient Bronze Age battle the happened near the Baltic sea, just about on the current border between Poland and Germany. Dates to about 3500 years ago. Called the Tollense Battle. Earlier than the Trojan war, and evidently an immense (for the time) conflict. Its believed that eventually 700 skeletons may be found, indicating perhaps 4000 warriors, or more. Surprisingly, they seem to have gathered from all over Europe. Many bronze weapons found, but many still of wood and stone. Among the clubs, one made of ash that looks quite like a baseball bat, and another made of blackthorn and having the shape of an Irish knob stick.

Remember to use your sticks just for walking.

More here for history buffs.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

very interesting

will have to come back to read it all


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Sorry but I use a stick for the "other"reason as well. Fantastic article though and to think how far back people were using blackthorn! On a side note, I try to learn something new every day. Thank you for helping me in my quest for knowledge.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Interesting ash and blackthorn surviving form 1200 BC.

Wonder if any of our sticks will be around that long?


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Interesting ash and blackthorn surviving form 1200 BC.
> 
> Wonder if any of our sticks will be around that long?


Parts of the battle area are very marshy, and those that sank under the water were covered in mud and peat. Bog buried wood, or wood that has been immersed in low oxygen water becomes preserved, and can last a very long time. Some years ago I read of various timber operations that were pulling up logs that had sunk in the Great Lakes over 100 years earlier, and others that were reclaiming cypress from swamps where they had lain for hundreds of years. The recovered wood went for a premium. It was ebonized, and extremely dense.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Cool! Finding any relic that old is really cool. I'm thinking wooden tools and weapons from back then have to be incredibly rare.

Mostly conditions are wrong for preserving them.

Many times the wood salvaged from rivers, lakes, etc is far better quality than anything new from the same species. It's the difference between slow growing old growth and faster growing second and third growth forests. Yes, the stuff does carry a hefty price but I think it's worth it.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the story. I enjoy almost any thing historic.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

I have saved the link and will definitely read it later. Thanks mate. N.


----------

